# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Cartoon-Obama speaking па-рюсски

## Throbert McGee

From the 2010 New Year's TV special _Оливье-Шоу_ ("Olivier" here means the Russian-style potato salad traditionally eaten as a New Year's dish). This computer-animated "кукла" caricature of Obama also appears regularly on the show _Мульт Личности_.  Йааа гаварыт оучинъ карашо парюски! 
Anyway, this clip provides a funny example of someone speaking Russian grammatically but with a VERY heavy American-English accent. One could easily believe that it was done by an American actor reading lines that were written phonetically -- _"YAH pahz-druhv-lee-YAH-oo VAHSS"_, etc. -- until the very last line. (Произношение английской фразы "Хэппи Ню Йир" совершенно выдает актера за русским.) In other words, if your spoken Russian sounds anything close to this, you need a *lot* more work to improve your pronunciation, lest you remind people of Sean Connery in _The Hunt for Red October_. 
Sorry that I couldn't find a version on YouTube with English subtitles, but it's not too difficult to understand. (If any of the native Russian speakers can provide a transcript of the text по-русски, I would be grateful -- there are just a few words that I can't catch.) 
ЗЫ Another clip from Мульт Личности, with Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton. "Хилари" also speaks Russian with an American accent, though hers is less ridiculous-sounding than what we hear from "Барак".

----------


## Оля

> Произношение английской фразы "Хэппи Ню Йир" совершенно выдает [s:1j3rs41s]актера за русским[/s:1j3rs41s] в актере русского

----------


## DDT

That's funny stuff! I actually know an American woman who lived in Russia for 15 years that has a worse accent. She speaks horrible Russian with a horrible Americanization of every word. I never could understand how any Russian person could understand her... but they did.  
 Does Obama sound "gay" in this clip? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scVmUHablYY And this one too at about the 2:57 mark? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2vSFYEjzI0&NR=1

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Does Obama sound "gay" in this clip? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scVmUHablYY And this one too at about the 2:57 mark? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2vSFYEjzI0&NR=1

 VERY VERY gay!   ::   
Incidentally, his political enemies in the US usually don't stereotype Obama as "sounding gay" -- although they say (and I agree) that he sometimes sounds snobbish/elitist. For example, although Obama doesn't speak Urdu, he has famously been criticized for refusing to Americanize the vowels in "Pakistan" -- he says Па-кий-стан, while most Americans use a pronunciation closer to Пэкыстэн. (Of course, the American "short a" as in "and" isn't phonetically identical to "э", but it's closer to "э" than to the "а" in "бр*а*т".)

----------


## DDT

> . For example, although Obama doesn't speak Urdu, he has famously been criticized for refusing to Americanize the vowels in "Pakistan" -- he says Па-кий-стан, while most Americans use a pronunciation closer to Пэкыстэн. (Of course, the American "short a" as in "and" isn't phonetically identical to "э", but it's closer to "э" than to the "а" in "бр*а*т".)

 I wouldn't be surprized that he pronounces it that way because he went to Pakistan with a Pakistani friend in the early 80s. Don't know how long he was there, though! The records have not been made available. 
But I have noticed that Obama says a few words with a foreign accent, as some Americans seem to do if they have spent a little time abroad. I have always found it to sound quite pretentious.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Okay, folks, I'm trying to do a transcript of the Мульт Личности sketch with Barack Obama in the Oval Office.
([s:2n13o7qa]And by the way[/s:2n13o7qa] между прочим, как будет по-русски голубые слова в предыдущем предложении?  
So, here's the transcript -- please correct any mistakes! I've flagged in *purple* a few words and phrases that I didn't entirely understand -- either I heard them incorrectly, or there was some kind of идиоматическое выражение going on, and I think I missed the sense.   

> *Секретарша:* Господин президент, завтра в двенадцать у вас встреча с Берлускони.  *Обама:* Спасибо. *Секретарша:* Берлускони -- это примьер-министер Италии. *Обама:* Да, да, спасибо, я знаю. *Секретарша:* Италия -- эта страна в Европе, в виде сапога. *Обама:* Да я знаю! Что вы меня за эту пиццу держите? *Обама:* Пора быть привыкнуть, Буш здесь уже больше не работает! *Секретарша:* Двенадцать часов -- это когда все стрелочки наверху! *Обама:* Да я же не тупой! *Секретарша:* Когда он прийдет, просто улыбайтесь и кивайте головой! *Обама:* Да ГОСПОДИ-я! *Секретарша:* Кусать его нельзя. *Обама:* Я знаю! *Секретарша:* Повторяю, кусать его нельзя! *Обама:* Прекратите! *Секретарша:* Если вы всё-таки укусили... *Обама:* СТОП! Я не собираюсь никого кусать! *Секретарша:* И обязательно оденьтесь! *Обама:* Я одет! *Секретарша:* Не в шурте... *Обама:* Я знаю! Прекратите, я не Буш! _(входит Хилари, и рэп звучит откуда-то)_ *Хилари:* Yo, brother,  respect тебе! What's up, my n*gga? *Обама:* Yo, babe! Ну наконец-то, 
> кто-то понимает, 
> что новый президент в струне играет!
> Отличные люди 
> у него в команде! Respect, girl! _(Рэп продолжает играть, как Обама танцует)_

----------


## gRomoZeka

:: 
Берлускони -- это премьер-министер Италии.
Италия -- это страна в Европе_ в виде сапога.
Да я знаю! Что вы меня за эту пиццу держите? -> Что вы меня за тупицу держите? (тупица = dimwit)
Пора быть привыкнуть[/color], ... -> Пора бы привыкнуть... 
Когда он придет, просто улыбайтесь и кивайте головой!
Не в шурте... -> Не в шорты... (shorts) в струне играет! - > в стране 
PS. It's ok to use "транскрипт" and "скетч" for transcript and sketch in this case.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Спасибо большое, gRomoZeka! I'm planning to make a subtitled version of the video with titles in English AND Russian, to help learners of both languages.  
I really wish it weren't so difficult to find Russian-language movies and videos *с субтитрами на русском языке*. You guys over there learning English have a huge advantage because practically all American-made DVDs (well, not counting porn!) have English subtitle tracks for the deaf and hard-of-hearing.

----------


## Оля

> ([s:1vxez6o7]And by the way[/s:1vxez6o7] между прочим, как будет по-русски [s:1vxez6o7]голубые слова[/s:1vxez6o7] слова, выделенные голубым, в предыдущем предложении?

 Я сначала подумала, что "голубые слова" - это что-то вроде "gay subject words". 
"Как будет по-русски слова..." is incorrect anyway. "Как буд*у*т..." is gramatically correct and sounds better (still not very good in my opinion). One could also say "Как перевести на-русский слова, выделенные...", or "Как сказать по-русски слова, выделенные..." (worse). 
Oval Office - Овальный кабинет   

> премьер-министр Италии

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Я сначала подумала, что "голубые слова" - это что-то вроде [s:3umkt61f]"gay subject words"[/s:3umkt61f] gay-themed words; gay-related words; words on the subject of gays; words having to do with the gay subculture _(any of these are grammatically acceptable, and I'd especially recommend the first two for being shorter, but "gay subject words" would appear to mean something like "слова в именительном падеже про тему геев")_.

 Еще раз, спасибо за ваши исправления!

----------


## Оля

> Еще раз, спасибо за ваши исправления!

 А вам за ваши.   ::

----------


## sperk

> But I have noticed that Obama says a few words with a foreign accent, as some Americans seem to do if they have spent a little time abroad. I have always found it to sound quite pretentious.

 In the last 10 yrs or so there has been a ridiculous trend in US broadcasting to try and replicate native accents and pronounciation, particularly with names.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Originally Posted by DDT  But I have noticed that Obama says a few words with a foreign accent, as some Americans seem to do if they have spent a little time abroad. I have always found it to sound quite pretentious.   In the last 10 yrs or so there has been a ridiculous trend in US broadcasting to try and replicate native accents and pronunciation, particularly with names.

 Yes... it starts innocently enough, with some Americans scolding other Americans, "Oh, you shouldn't say Iraq and Iran as *eye-RACK* _(ай-РЭК)_ and *eye-RAN* _(ай-РЭН)_ -- that's wrong, and disrespectful to their language and culture! The proper way to say it is *ee-ROCK* _(и-РАК)_ and *ee-RON* _(и-РАН)_!" As seen, for example, in this commercial for CNN. But once people start getting intimidated by know-it-alls who insist on _ee-ROCK_ and _ee-RON_, it's a short path from there to TV newsreaders who don't speak a word of Spanish saying "Nicaragua" as "_nee-ka-R-R-R-A-wa_" and dentalizing all the consonants in "Latino." 
What that blonde woman *should've* retorted to the tiresome Christiane Amanpour is "Tell you what, Polly Prissypants -- I'll start saying _ee-ROCK_ and _ee-RON_ just as soon as *they* can be bothered to wrap their slothful heathen tongues around _ah-MEH-ri-ka_, and stop calling our country _am-REE-ka_ in Arabic and Farsi!"

----------


## Paperplane

> Йааа гаварыт оучинъ карашо парюски!

 гие друзья! в выходящем году между нашими страними произошла перезагрузка. Это получилось потому, что Америка сменила пользователя. надеюсь, в наступающим году мы отчистим корзину недоверия, удалим неиспользованные межконтиненталные ярлыки, и вообще нам пора выходить на новый уровень. Главное - не забывать сохраняться. Поздравляю вас, друзья россияне! верьте в себя! Успех может прийти неожиданно. ????? ни за что. Это я вам как Нобелевский лауреат говорю! Happy New Year!

----------


## chaika

забавные фильмы! но теперь, конечно, надо будет устроить жихад и убить вас за неуважение к нашему великому Но. 1.  
Интересно, а возможно такое, где сюжет ВАШ президент (то есть премьер-министр Володя)? 
Извините за тупость, но в клипе кто этот Сергей? напоминает Брежнева, с бровьями.

----------


## alexB

Is _this_ the one you are talking about, *Sergey Lavrov*, the Foreign Minister of Russia?
What do you mean _а возможно такое_? Look to the right, there’s plenty of every one, make your pick.  This one for example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V93zk...eature=related

----------


## alexB

> Originally Posted by Throbert McGee  Йааа гаварыт оучинъ карашо парюски!   гие друзья! в выходящем году между нашими страними произошла перезагрузка. Это получилось потому, что Америка сменила пользователя. надеюсь, в наступающим году мы отчистим корзину недоверия, удалим неиспользованные межконтиненталные ярлыки, и вообще нам пора выходить на новый уровень. Главное - не забывать сохраняться. Поздравляю вас, друзья россияне! верьте в себя! Успех может прийти неожиданно. ????? ни за что. Это я вам как Нобелевский лауреат говорю! Happy New Year!

 *внезапно, ни за что.*
 Хотя смысла в этой фразе я не улавливаю.

----------


## alexB

> Yes... it starts innocently enough, with some Americans scolding other Americans, "Oh, you shouldn't say Iraq and Iran as *eye-RACK* _(ай-РЭК)_ and *eye-RAN* _(ай-РЭН)_ -- that's wrong, and disrespectful to their language and culture! The proper way to say it is *ee-ROCK* _(и-РАК)_ and *ee-RON* _(и-РАН)_!" As seen, for example, in this commercial for CNN. But once people start getting intimidated by know-it-alls who insist on _ee-ROCK_ and _ee-RON_, it's a short path from there to TV newsreaders who don't speak a word of Spanish saying "Nicaragua" as "_nee-ka-R-R-R-A-wa_" and dentalizing all the consonants in "Latino." 
> What that blonde woman *should've* retorted to the tiresome Christiane Amanpour is "Tell you what, Polly Prissypants -- I'll start saying _ee-ROCK_ and _ee-RON_ just as soon as *they* can be bothered to wrap their slothful heathen tongues around _ah-MEH-ri-ka_, and stop calling our country _am-REE-ka_ in Arabic and Farsi!"

 And how do _we_ have to pronounce it eventually?  Our LINGVO dictionary says it should be something like your *ee-ROCK* and *ee-RON*.

----------


## Paperplane

> Originally Posted by Paperplane        Originally Posted by Throbert McGee  Йааа гаварыт оучинъ карашо парюски!   гие друзья! в выходящем году между нашими страними произошла перезагрузка. Это получилось потому, что Америка сменила пользователя. надеюсь, в наступающим году мы отчистим корзину недоверия, удалим неиспользованные межконтиненталные ярлыки, и вообще нам пора выходить на новый уровень. Главное - не забывать сохраняться. Поздравляю вас, друзья россияне! верьте в себя! Успех может прийти неожиданно. ????? ни за что. Это я вам как Нобелевский лауреат говорю! Happy New Year!   *внезапно, ни за что.*
>  Хотя смысла в этой фразе я не улавливаю.

 спасибо болшое.   ::   
это вероятно из-за нобелевской премии.

----------


## SAn

> Интересно, а возможно такое, где сюжет ВАШ президент (то есть премьер-министр Володя)?

 Такое практически невозможно: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu21y-H1KxQ

----------


## chaika

ok, ok, I give!

----------

